# الى من يريد اي استفسار عن الطرق فاني في حدمتكم



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الى من يريد اي استفسار عن الطرق فاني في حدمتكم


----------



## garary (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الترحيب


----------



## محمد عمران (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى احمد الرصاعى ارجو ان ترسل لنا ما لديك من معلومات عن الطرق


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عندي كامل المعلومات عن الطرق اي سؤال انا جاهز لا استطيع ان اذكر كامل المعلومات لانها كثيرة


----------



## abdach (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*عليكم السلام *​


----------



## حيدر احمد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ممكن ان تذكر طبقات التزفيت ابتداءا من طبقة الحصى الخابط المحدول الى نهياة العميليه مع شرح مبسط وكيفية التعامل معها وماهيه الفحوصات الواجب توفرها لنجاح عملية التزفييت (تبليط واكساء الشوارع)
وفيمل يخص شبكة مياه الامطار لماذا يفضل استخدام الانابيب البلاستيكيه pvc عن الانابيب الحديديه (كلفنايز)
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يرحمك يا اغلى الناس على القلوب المصريه والعربيه





​


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي حيدر انا اسف جدا انا استطيع ان افيدك في الاعمال المساحية في الطرق


----------



## مصدر طاقة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز
لو طلب مني عمل قطاعات لطريق مثلا كل 25 متر قطاع .. كيف العمل؟

الف تحية وشكر:84:


----------



## امجد1111 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ احمد الرصاعي
ارجو ان توضح كيف يتم حساب roundabouts لرسم البروفيل
وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## ابو شهودة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصميم استدارة*

اخي العزيز
مطلوب مني تصميم استدارة الى الخلف للشاحنات العملاقة .الرجاء مساعدتي فيما اذا هناك معادلة تربط بين عرض الشارع وطول الشاحنة وعرض الاستدارة وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## التلاوى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك ارسال لى معلومات عن الطرق


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي احمد وتلك الايام نداولها بين الناس


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى كيف تحسب ميول الطريق اذا كان لديك طريق عرضه12م


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

1- يجب ان يكون لديك مقطع تصميمي لتاخذ منه كل المعلومات اللزمه للتصميم
2- ان يكون لديك Pgl كل 25 متر
3- ان يكون لديكngl كل 25 متر يمين المحور ويساره بمسلفة 50 متر تقريبا حسب المشروع
3- عن طريق البرامج المتداولة مثل Land,earth Wark اوعن طريق Auto Cad وتحتاج الى خبرة 
وهذا ما لدي اخي مصدر الطاقة


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ امجد1111 ا طريق حساب roundabout عن طريق ليسب موجود لى هذا المنتدى اسمة project 2 S.E .rar وهو سهل جدا في الاستحدام


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ محمد الفجال اليك هذا البرامج
إذا كان لدينا طريق بميل عرضي ثابت S% وأثناء الدخول في المنعطف ولتخفيف القوه النابذه لابد من تغيير هذا الميل ليصبح اكبر مما كان وباتجاه مركز المنعطف وهذا الانتقال في الميل العرضي لايتم بشكل فجائي بل يحتاج الى مسافة معينه يتم خلالها الانتقال من الميل S% الى الميل T%بشكل متدرج وسلس
يقوم البرنامج بحساب مقدار الرفع العرضاني عن المحوروذلك لطرفي الطريق اليميني واليساري(SUPERELEVATION)
ويرسم المقطع الطولي (PROFILE) للطرفين بمقياس الشاقولي عشرة أضعاف الأفقي,ويضع منسوب اعتباري يتم الانطلاق منه, ويرسم مسقط اأفقي توضيحي للنقاط اليمينيه واليساريه كما يكتب المعادله المستخدمه في العمليات الحسابيه 
الإدخالات:
1- مسافة التغير اللازمه للانتقال من ميل عرضي إلى ميل آخر وتتراوح عادة بين 25 متراً وحتى 100 متراً
2- الميل العرضي على يمين المحور في البدايه ويؤخذ مضروباً ب 100 وإذا كان نازلاً عن المحور يكون سالباً وإذا كان صاعداً يؤخذ موجباً مثلاً(2 أو -2 أو 1.5 أو –1,5)والرقم 2 يعني 2% وهكذا
3- الميل العرضي على يسار المحور وينطبق عليه نفس الاعتبارات السابقه
4- الميل العرضي على يمين المحور في النهايه وهو الذي يكون ثابتاً في المنعطف
5- الميل العرضي على يسار المحور في النهايه
6- عرض الطريق على يمين المحور (ليس من الضروري أن يكون المحور في المنتصف)
7- عرض الطريق على يسار المحور
8-المسافات بين النقاط المحسوبه
لتشغيل البرنامج حمله ثم اكتب sup تحصل على مخطط مشابه لملف الرسم المرفق
البرنامج هو ميل الطريق سوف تجده على هذا المنتدى


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ امجد1111 البرامج السابق لحساب الميل ام لتصميم الدوار فيصمم كانة منحنى راسي وانا اسف للتاخير


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ ابراهيم أبو عواد : اريدك للعمل معي في اكبر شركة بالسعودية 
ارجوا أن تتصل بي عن طريق اي شخص بشبه الجزيرة لأنه ممنوع وضع ارقام التليفونات بالموقع
لآني سأذهب الى عمّان بعد أربع أيام لعمل مقابلات مع المساحين واحضارهم الى السعودية


----------



## eng: issa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز انا طالب هندسه مساحه وجيوماتكس وانا بحاجه شرح طريقه تصحيح travears بواسطه برنامج الاوتو لاند دسك توب ضروري جدا جدا جدا جدا واكون لك من الشاكرين مع اني قمت بالبحث عن الموضوع في كل الشروحات ولم اجده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تصحيح لمعلومة الأخ مصدر طاقة ...
لعمل مقاطع عرضية لطرق ( Cross Section ) نقوم بعمل التالي :
1 - يتم توقيع المحور بالاحداثيات كل 25 متر كما طلبت
2 - نأخذ مسافات ومناسيب على كل تغيير بالأرض الطبيعية على خط عمودي على نقطة المحور بالمحطة المقصودة
ويمكن عمل ذلك اما بالمتر وميزان القامة أو بالتوتال ستيشن ( رفع احداثيات )
ثم يتم رسمها وتستخدم لتصميم الطريق أو تنفيذها .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
عزمي حماد


----------



## اللورد جميل (22 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز
أرجو منك الافادة حيث انني اعمل على جهاز لايكا Tc405
كيف يتم تنفيذ العمل عندما يكون هناك ارتفاع في الطريق او انخفاض اعني انني اسطيع ان اعطي استقامة ولكن بالنسبة اذا كان الطريق صعود ما العمل علما انني لم اعمل بالطرق من قبل


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

* احمد الرصاعى سلام عليكم لو سمحت ممكن شرح لي برنامج Ew Xp 
*


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي اللورد هل تريد عمل استقامة لمحور الطريق ام ماذا وهل يوجد لديك bm


----------



## mostafa_anna2000 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*انجدوني*

عايز حد يساعدني في كيفية تسعير عملية سفلتة طريق تشمل العملية بنود تسوية وعمل طبقة اساس وسفلتة وبردورات وعمل خرسانة ارصفة وتغيير مناسيب خدمات قديمة 
كل عملي كان بالانشاءات لكن اول مرة طرق فالشكر كل الشكر للي يساعدني في الموضوع ده


----------



## امجد1111 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخ احمد الرصاعي ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هدا الليسب** project 2 S.E .rar *
وجزاك الله الخير​


----------



## ماجدامام (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو معرفة مصطلحات عن super elevation وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*برجاء سرعة المساعدة*

اتمنى معرفة الشروط التى يمكن على اساسها تقييم حالة المنشأت من طرق وكبارى وجسور 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على البادرة الطيبة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جيمس لاه اجاريال (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نريد معرفة خطوات تصميم الطرق

جيمس لاه


----------



## kesbah (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكثروا من الصلاة علي رسول الله*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المبادرة الطيبة ووفقكم الله


----------



## أديب السعيدي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو شرح كيف يتم تصميم عقدة طرقية


----------



## ياسمين طاهر (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لو تقدر تفيدنا بمعادلات حساب المنحنيات الرأسيه والافقيه v.curve & h.curve
وكذلك حساب super elev
transtion
من فضلك نريد حسابات يدويه لو افدتنايكون جزاك الله خير


----------



## gdooo (9 فبراير 2009)

أخى العزيز ارجو ان تمدنى بالمعادلات للمنحنى الانتقالى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ALI..SS (10 فبراير 2009)

_ممكن معلومات كيفة يتم تصميم الاسفلت بطريقة مرشال._


----------



## bonhome (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخي 
ممكن مذكرة تخرج في الطرق من فضلك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## حسام مراد (21 فبراير 2009)

لم أستطع رؤية البرنامج لتنصيبه ( الرفع الاضافي )super elev و شكرا لتكرمك


----------



## حسام مراد (22 فبراير 2009)

الاخ احمد تحياتي لك أرجو افادتي ببرنامج طرقي بسيط في التعامل غير اللاند ديفلوبماند landdevlo كما أنني اشير الى انني املك برنامج طرقي carlson 2009 فن يريد اقتنائه فانا جاهز لاعطاءه للجميع
اخوكم مراد


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك 
انا اويد المعادلة الصحيحة حول الدمك في الموقع


----------



## ابو شجاع (25 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم الاخ احمد الرصاعي اني طالب في قسم الطرق مطلوب اعمل بحث لطريق مع الصور وكافة التفاصيل الاخرى فكيف احصل على ذلك


----------



## هشام العراقي (26 فبراير 2009)

اخي انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ممكن تساعدني في تعليم كيفيه الذرع وقياس المساحات والعمل على جهاز الثيودولايت وشكرا وياريت ال*****


----------



## reem mohammed khed (3 مارس 2009)

احمد لو سمحت انا عايزه ابحاث عن تحسين الخلطات الاسفلتيه باستخدام بعض المواد مثل fly ash , slag


----------



## ابوهمام (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مبادرتك الطيبة.
أود أن اسألك عن تصميم مسار الطريق بعدي ايجاد المخطط الطبوغرافي للمنطقة من حيث المعايير والاشتراطات الواجب مراعاتها .واذا عندك اي معلومات بشكل ملف عن التصميم الاولي لمسار طريق بعد العمل المساحي للخارطة مباشرة ياليت تفيدنا فيه.ولكم جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم .


----------



## ملك وتيام (10 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز لك السلام وعليك كل السلام وانه من دواعى سرورى ان اراسل الاخوة المحترمين
ارجو من سيادتك كتيب او ملزمة عن المنحنيات والقوانين الخاصة بها
وقوانين التصميم ومعادلات التصميم.
ولك منى خالص الشكر.


----------



## anas-homsy (20 مارس 2009)

اخ احمد ارجو منك مساعدتي بعرفة اساسيات المسح الطرقي اذا ممكن بالتفصيل انا ما عندي خبرة 
يا ريت لو بتساعدني


----------



## غسان المشهداني (21 مايو 2009)

*الميل المسموح للطرق*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ممكن استفسر عن اعلى قيمة للميل المسموح عند تصميم طريق داخل فيلا
و هل هو 1:8 أم يمكن ان نذهب اكثر من هذا الرقم 
شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shaban hsanen (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت اخي الفاضل ممكن تشرح لنا كيفية تنفيزالمنحني الافقي ع الطبيعة زاوية ومسافة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## topographer (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكور لتعميم الفائدة


----------



## ASHRAFSR (8 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخى احمد الرصاعى ارجو ان ترسل لنا عن (super elevation )*​


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (8 يونيو 2009)

سوف ارد على جميع استفسارتكم قريبا جدا لاني اعمل في مشروع بين ابوظبي والحدود السعودية يعني في الصحراء سوف امد نت قريبا


----------



## mohanad_youssef (8 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت أخي أحمد أنا زائر من قسم ميكانيكا وعندي سؤال أطمع تكون الإجابة عندك و هو هل كسر الزجاج الدقيق يدخل في مكونات الأسفلت؟ شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## اللورد جميل (12 يونيو 2009)

الأخ احمد الرصاعي :
انا لدي طريق يوجد عليه عدة منحنيات ويوجد لدي احداثيات عند كل curve 
وبعض المعلومات مثل دلتا T , L, TC 
ارجو منك توضيح معنى هذه المصطلحات وكيفية تنزيل مسار الخط علما انني استخدم جهاز LEICA TC 405


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 يونيو 2009)

لا يستخدم كسر الزجاج يستخدم في دهانات الطرق


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 يونيو 2009)

المماس --t
طول المنحنى -- l
طريقة التنزيل اذا كان لديك زاوية وطول المنحنى بتم التنزيل بطريقة زاوية والمسافة الجزية
اما اذا كان لديك احداثيات البداية والنهاية احسب احداثيات كل 25 مثلا وقم بالتنزيل


----------



## ابوهشوم (13 يونيو 2009)

احمد الرصاعي قال:


> المماس --t
> طول المنحنى -- l
> طريقة التنزيل اذا كان لديك زاوية وطول المنحنى بتم التنزيل بطريقة زاوية والمسافة الجزية
> اما اذا كان لديك احداثيات البداية والنهاية احسب احداثيات كل 25 مثلا وقم بالتنزيل


السلام عليكم اخي احمد لكن كيف طريقه الحساب


----------



## اللورد جميل (17 يونيو 2009)

الأخ احمد شكرا لك أنا ايضا اعمل في المنطقة الغربية من ابو ظبي في الرويس أرجو منك الايضاح بشكل اكثر عن عملية التنزيل في حال عدم وجود رسمة الاوتوكاد لأنه في حال وجود الاوتوكاد فاني اقسم الطريق واستخرج الاحداثيات ولكن في حال وجود الخريطة فقط ماالعمل ارجو الايضاح اكثر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (18 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذا التميز
وأريد أن أسألك سؤال عن الطرق هل بإمكانك أن تعطينى فكرة واسعة عن برنامج Micro Paver
هو برنامج لإدارة وصيانة الرصف وهو مرتبط ببرنامج آخر إسمه Geo Media
الرجاء إفادتي بما لديك وخاصة عن كيفية عمل البرنامج الأول المذكور
بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مكارم نوري علي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارغب في معرفه الطبقات الرئيسيه للتبليط واسم الطبقات الرابطه لها


----------



## سناء الخطاب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

كيفك احمد رصاعي


----------



## محمود العيسوى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوكم محمود العيسوى


----------



## سواد الغيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد الرصاعي قال:


> الى من يريد اي استفسار عن الطرق فاني في حدمتكم



شكرا أخي الكريم بس عندي إستفسار كيف أقدر أحدد ( level of service for the road) أنا اعرف فيه عوامل معينة وقواعد رياضية لحساب LOS فممكن نعرفها؟


----------



## sma y k (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة ادرس في جامعة الفاتح طرابلس ليبيا احتاج الى بحث عن انتاج الخرائط الطوبوغرافية بواسطة الصور الجوية ارجو المساعدة احتاج اليه ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majed almohandis (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ احمد 
كيف يمكنني ان اكون مقاول دهانات طرق ؟ ماهي المعدات وما افضلها ؟ وكم تكلفتها وماهي المستلزمات الاخرى من السيارات والعمالة . مع جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## ايمن حسن7 (1 يناير 2010)

ارجو منك يا باشمهندس ان توضح لى كيفية رسم بروفايل لطريق بواسطة برنامج اوتوكاد


----------



## ايمن حسن7 (1 يناير 2010)

ارجو منك ياباشمهندس ان تشرح لى طريقة رسم بروفايل لطريق بواسطة الاوتوكاد


----------



## عيد حماد (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اليكم السؤال في حال وجود مياه جوفية في خط مشروع طريق ما هو الحل لتجنب تأثيرها على الطريق 
على أن يكون الحل المقترح غير الحلول التالية / ضخ المياه-وضع عبارات-تنفيذ جسر- وضع طبقة كفلتر حصى أو صخور- تغيير المسار- وضع قساطل مثقبة-طبقة بيتونية عازلة - طبقة بلاستيكية عازلة/
من عنده حلول أخرى فليوافيتي بها 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## mdmiri (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم احمد انا بحاجة ماسة لتحويل الاحداثيات من موقع دائرة الاراضي والمساحة الاردن ووضعها في برنامج جوجل ايرث للوصول الى الموقع من خلالها http://www.dls.gov.jo/dls/dlsWeb/viewerAR.htm
حاولت كثيرا ولم اتمكن علما ان معلوماتي المساحية بسيطة 
ولك الاحترام ,,,


----------



## ahmed2009gc (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز.............. كيف عمل بروفايل في الاوتوكاد وادخال البيانات من الاكسل 
مع جزيل شكري وامتناني.


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

وين المواضيع يا غالى


----------



## ابراهيمالرض (18 يوليو 2010)

لماذانحتاج الى المنحنيات الافقيه


----------



## abdelhadysalah (21 يوليو 2010)

ياريتك تبعتلى اى اسئله واجابتها على ايميلى على [email protected] وتعرفنى اكتر عن المساحه وعن جهاز ليكا 1100 عشان لسه ببدء اشتغل عليه


----------



## البسطامي (1 أغسطس 2010)

Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.

Please push the back button and reload the previous window


----------



## الحسن البصري (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا اريد عمل اقتراح جديد لطريق قائم من اين احصل على الخريطه الكنتورية للمنطقة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامورابي1 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يابش مهندس اذا انا اشتغلت في مشروع لأول مره ممكن ملخص سريع للاعمال المساحيه
يعني الشق اول شيء بعد هذا الردميات ارجوا التوضيح اذا امكن


----------



## عبدالرحمن العنانى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى افضل طريقه لربط مناسيب مشروع بطول 17 كيلو متر مع العلم انه لا توجد الا ثابته واحده معتمده فى نهاية المشروع هل نستخدم التوتل ام الميزان وهل يجوز رفع المناسيب محليا وربطها بالثواب الجديده الرجال الرد سريع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عقلة الأصبع (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس كنت عايز اعرف الميكانزم لتحسين التربة اذا كان تحسين التربة عن طريق استخدام الاسمنت واذا كان عن طريق استخدام البيتومين واذا كان عن طريق استخدام الجير واذا كان عن طريق الاستخدام الكيميائى 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

فين الشرح


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مالمقصود بــــــmobilization & demobilization في الطرق


----------



## عباس محمد برهان (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ايها الأخوة العزاء، انا من العراق/طالب دكتوراه واحتاج رابط تحميل برنامج Micro paver واتمنى للجميع دوام الموفقية


----------

